# Good start



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Took some friends out today got a early start to avoid the madness! Which paid off went a couple miles out to a small reef loaded up our 6 person limit and done by 815 bait used was dead cigars and squid today the snapper preferred the squid more ! We did catch a decent trigger that we released cause wasn't sure season in state ? Confusion what's in what's not state federal!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*The crew*

The crew!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. Great job.


----------

